# Moving to Valencia



## Hoopy87 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi everyone,

First up I just want to say what a wonderful forum. I have read through nearly every thread in the past few days and some of the information has been very helpful.

Anyhow I shall cut to the chase.

I am a 26 year old fella from Belfast in Northern Ireland and I have my heart set on moving to Valencia. I have visited once or twice and I fell in love with the pace of life.

I'm hoping to rent for a year before making the move permanent and was hoping someone here could advise any reputable estate agents in Valencia city and what areas I should probably avoid.

I don't really plan on working whilst I am there but I will probably bring about 20,000 euro with me and if needs be I can work remotely 1 day a week or so which would bring in maybe 3-4,000 pounds a month so I wouldn't think finance would be a problem. Would I need to declare that income to the Spanish authorities?

I barely speak a lick of spanish either so if anyone could recommend a good language school that would be fantastic!

Thanks 

Ryan


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Where in Valencia? Valencia city?


----------



## Hoopy87 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lolito said:


> Where in Valencia? Valencia city?


Hi Lolito,

Yes Valencia City. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Seeing you have no problems with money, I would recommend Valencia Town Centre, barrio Del Carmen, so you can walk everywhere. I would avoid Barrio del Cabanyal (Cabañal), next to the beach, lots of conflicts there. 

Use these website to have a look in Valencia town, to rent. 

fotocasa.es - venta alquiler pisos madrid, barcelona casas viviendas and then select Valencia.
idealista.com â€” casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis 
Venta de pisos, Chalets y Casas, comprar viviendas en Venta | pisos.com
enalquiler.es - enalquiler Resources and Information. This website is for sale!

Spanish courses at:

Escuela de español en Valencia | Hispania - Spanish Course in Valencia | Spanish Language School in Valencia | Language study in Valencia
Spanish Schools in Valencia | Best Schools to Learn Spanish

Jx


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry about the kiss. lol!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You would need to declare your income and you would need to be autonomo/self employed to be able to gain access to healthcare - it costs around 250€ a month. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Hoopy87 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks very much for the info, it will be really useful.......and don't worry about the kiss haha


----------



## Hoopy87 (Mar 12, 2014)

jojo said:


> You would need to declare your income and you would need to be autonomo/self employed to be able to gain access to healthcare - it costs around 250€ a month.
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo, the 250 a month wouldn't be a problem but I assume I wouldn't need to do so until/if I decide to work (which in all likely hood would be between the 90 and 183 days)? As for access to healthcare I was planning on taking out a private healthcare plan after reading some of the stories lately


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hoopy87 said:


> Hi Jo, the 250 a month wouldn't be a problem but I assume I wouldn't need to do so until/if I decide to work (which in all likely hood would be between the 90 and 183 days)? As for access to healthcare I was planning on taking out a private healthcare plan after reading some of the stories lately



You would be considered a "tourist" for the first 90 day. After that, you would need to register, then you wouldnt need to have private healthcare, altho thats your choice - Spanish healthcare is very good!

Jo xxx


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

... and lots of factor 50 sun cream!! and straw hat!


----------



## Hoopy87 (Mar 12, 2014)

jojo said:


> You would be considered a "tourist" for the first 90 day. After that, you would need to register, then you wouldnt need to have private healthcare, altho thats your choice - Spanish healthcare is very good!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for the info Jo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> You would be considered a "tourist" for the first 90 day. After that, you would need to register, then you wouldnt need to have private healthcare, altho thats your choice - Spanish healthcare is very good!
> 
> Jo xxx


if he decided not to work he *would *need private healthcare......


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hoopy87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First up I just want to say what a wonderful forum. I have read through nearly every thread in the past few days and some of the information has been very helpful.
> 
> ...


In effect, the move will be considered permanent when you have to register, and apply for residencia, no later than 90 days after arrival. To qualify for residencia you have to prove you have enough money to support yourself and healthcare. So at that point you either- 

1. Say you are not working and show you have around 600€ per month going into a Spanish bank account, and maybe 6000€ in savings, plus private healthcare.

Or

2. have set yourself up as self employed and be paying autonomo. Paying your autonomo means you can access state healthcare free, but you must actually be running your company, issuing invoices, etc- and paying tax in Spain. You should check how much tax you will have to pay, it could be pretty hefty.


----------



## Hoopy87 (Mar 12, 2014)

brocher said:


> In effect, the move will be considered permanent when you have to register, and apply for residencia, no later than 90 days after arrival. To qualify for residencia you have to prove you have enough money to support yourself and healthcare. So at that point you either-
> 
> 1. Say you are not working and show you have around 600€ per month going into a Spanish bank account, and maybe 6000€ in savings, plus private healthcare.
> 
> ...


This is what I plan to do after the 90 days. I am having my solicitor look into at the moment for me. I have to be very careful as I own a UK LTD company (that will continue to run) and I currently employee about 30 people so I need to look at it from every angle.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hoopy87 said:


> This is what I plan to do after the 90 days. I am having my solicitor look into at the moment for me. I have to be very careful as I own a UK LTD company (that will continue to run) and I currently employee about 30 people so I need to look at it from every angle.


In that case you really do need specialist advice from your solicitor and financial people who know the ins and outs, with your company and your personal finances to consider. 

One things for sure, you personally have to declare worldwide assets and Spain will expect your tax money!


----------



## Hoopy87 (Mar 12, 2014)

brocher said:


> In that case you really do need specialist advice from your solicitor and financial people who know the ins and outs, with your company and your personal finances to consider.
> 
> One things for sure, you personally have to declare worldwide assets and Spain will expect your tax money!


Yeah I tend to agree. I have arranged an appointment with my accountant too so hopefully that will clear a few things up. I guess I am lucky that they have offices in Valencia too which could make things easier. From the brief chat I had with them earlier they tend to think I can defer any dividend I am am due from the company for as long as I wish so as not to get stung by the Spanish tax man. I have asked them to look into it anyway


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

My partner has got a business in the UK and he is self-employed (with employees) and he has been in Spain as resident for 3 years now and he does pay all of his taxes in the UK. He has nothing to do with taxes in Spain (double taxation treaty, etc.). Maybe you should ask your accountants about this.


----------



## andoba (Jan 12, 2014)

Valencian here.

Besides your neighbours being a tad bit noisy and driving like mad, you'll find Valencia to be a pretty good place.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Lolito said:


> My partner has got a business in the UK and he is self-employed (with employees) and he has been in Spain as resident for 3 years now and he does pay all of his taxes in the UK. He has nothing to do with taxes in Spain (double taxation treaty, etc.). Maybe you should ask your accountants about this.




Lolito, it would be great if you could find out more about how your hubby dipoles this as it could be very helpful for many the many posters who have asked similar questions.

Double taxation treaty means you don't pay the same tax twice but if you are resident in Spain you usually have to pay any extra that the Spanish tax rates dictate( for personal tax) and you are deemed tax resident in Spain if you are actually living there.


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

brocher said:


> Lolito, it would be great if you could find out more about how your hubby dipoles this as it could be very helpful for many the many posters who have asked similar questions.
> 
> Double taxation treaty means you don't pay the same tax twice but if you are resident in Spain you usually have to pay any extra that the Spanish tax rates dictate( for personal tax) and you are deemed tax resident in Spain if you are actually living there.


You can also be deemed tax resident on other grounds, such as your family living in Spain. It's the relevant authorities who decide where an individual is tax resident, not the individual him/herself. 

See Frequently Asked Questions - Employment, Social Affairs & Inclusion - European Commission

"How do I know which is my country of residence, or where my centre of interest is? 

Your country of residence is the place where you "habitually reside" in other words, where your "centre of interest" is.

Normally, the determination of your place of residence is a national decision. A list of criteria is provided to help social security institutions assess which country is to be considered your place of residence in the case of diverging views between two or more countries. These include: the duration of your presence on the territory of the countries concerned; your family status and ties; your housing situation and how permanent it is; the place where you pursue professional or non-profit activities; the characteristics of your professional activity; where you reside for taxation purposes; in the case of students, the source of your income.

In any case, the decision on which country is to be considered your place of residence will be made by the social security institutions and not by you."


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Claire la richarde said:


> You can also be deemed tax resident on other grounds, such as your family living in Spain. It's the relevant authorities who decide where an individual is tax resident, not the individual him/herself.
> 
> See Frequently Asked Questions - Employment, Social Affairs & Inclusion - European Commission
> 
> ...


Ss you say Claire, you are normally taxed in the place you reside, whi kph is Spain for Lolito's husband. Thus my question, how is he able to be taxed in the UK?


----------

